# Matte interior: what should i use!?



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

hi guys,

heres the question:

i have a Alfa 159 with

matte black interior dash
aluminium centre console

what can i use to clean it?

also lets keep it halfords if possible i have _*freaking store credit!! *_


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

have i just Stumped detailing world?!?!? 

:O


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Chemical Guys do a matt detailer called Mattelicious or something that's suitable for interiors


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Armorall Matt


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/premium-interior-pink-sheen-trim-dressing.html


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gtechniq-c6-matte-dash-100ml.php


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Use a damp microfiber cloth to clean it. That takes care of the dust.
A tiny amount of APC to get rid of any snot and various other bodily fluids will help.

I use 303 Aerospace as a dressing/UV protector.

Check out what Halfords has in the way of products with UV protection.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

alfatronics said:


> also lets keep it halfords if possible i have _*freaking store credit!!
> *_


This is the reason why it is hard to reply. They have a limited range to pick from, I can't thnk of anything they have I would recommend for your requirement.

As the owner would say; for this reason I'm out.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha
Good one duke 

They have Tons Of autoglym stuff but is everything that is autoglym that good?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I use IPA mixed with water on mines, damp MF then a dry one


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Use 1 in 10 dilution of APC solution to clean the interior plastics, spray on the cloth not directly on the dash.

Apply Poorboys Natural Look Dressing to clean and restore to a matt finish with UV protection.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the PB Natural look dressing :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't notice the Halfords bit in the first post.

Instead of using the credit from a thing in store that your unsure of, why not use it on something you will actually need and use, like oil or something, and buy a matt dressing from here that people can vouch for being good?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^ Wise words chief :thumb:


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks guys,

i just bought a Super Resin Polish,

they dont do anything else i really need!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

alfatronics said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> i just bought a Super Resin Polish,
> 
> they dont do anything else i really need!


What sort of credit do you get?
How much is a litre of srp?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I spray apc 1:10 onto a MF cloth and then i wipe with a damp MF, and then a final wipe with a clean and dry MF. The last step is to dress with PB natural look onto a clean and dry MF. I own three alfa, 147,166 and MiTo


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

use Meguiar's Quik Interior Detailer and it leaves a natural look and its safe on audio eqipment and on leather also which you can buy from halfrauds.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Evening all

I bought and used the megs interior Detailer...
And...

It's rubbish!!

Didn't remove a thing!!

Should have gone autoglym I think. The brand has not let me down thus far


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Megs APC works fine for both interior and exterior.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

You can get britemax interior cleaner and interior dressing,both work wonders.
megs stuff is not the best interior dressing...


----------



## 2157R (Mar 19, 2012)

alfatronics said:


> Evening all
> 
> I bought and used the megs interior Detailer...
> And...
> ...


i've also tried the Megs Qwik Detailer. Wasn't all that impressed by it. 

I was expecting so much more....i won't be buying it again.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Surely at £9 it should be brilliant!

It says it's a cleaner, however it does not clean...

Am I entitled to a refund?...


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

From halfords, armourall matte dash wipes are ok.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

APC 10:1 works well to clean and leave a matte finish but also leaves no protection behind which IMO ain't good.

I follow it up with a light coat of Aerospace 303 which is safe on practically anything and has great UV resistance. Great engine dressing too. 

EDIT: Meg's Interior QD is a good product IMO. It's not meant to remove dirt, just to freshen up a interior - removing finger prints, dust, light grime etc. in between proper cleans. Smells good too.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

It says it's a cleaner on the label 

The word "Quik" suggests its quick and easy to use 
The work "cleaner" states it will clean. 

Megs need to have a look at this and refund me and everyone else! It's a rip off


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Auto glym Fast glass cleans without leaving a shine works for me


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Angelwax AnGel, fantastic product and it costs buttons :thumb: £4 odd for 500ml I think


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

I have tweeted and e-mailed both halfords and Meguiars about my complaint. 

It really shouldn't say cleaner if it is really that poor. 

I wouldn't mind if it for a couple of pounds, but £9 for that is taking the mick!

And the worst thing is the guy from halfords recommended it!

I'm annoyed because I just cleaned the inside of my car fully and
My dash looks poor!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

martyp said:


> APC 10:1 works well to clean and leave a matte finish but also leaves no protection behind which IMO ain't good.
> 
> I follow it up with a light coat of Aerospace 303 which is safe on practically anything and has great UV resistance. Great engine dressing too.
> 
> EDIT: Meg's Interior QD is a good product IMO. It's not meant to remove dirt, just to freshen up a interior - removing finger prints, dust, light grime etc. in between proper cleans. Smells good too.


With a couple caveats I think this is good advice as well as an accurate description of Meguiar's Quick Interior Detailer.

IME 303 Aerospace Protectant leaves a slight gloss so it may not be ideal for someone wanting a matte finish.

My first choice in interior products is 1Z einszett ****pit Premium. It does leave a matte finish and is a slightly stronger cleaner than the Meguiar's product. 1z describes the scent as citrus but I find it slightly medicinal although not unpleasant. In any event the scent dissipates fairly quickly.

If I need something stronger I usually reach for either Optimum Power Clean or 1Z einszett Blitz. Since I'm not 100% certain that the U.S. and European formulas are identical I won't make specific dilution recommendations but I start out quite dilute and increase the concentration if needed. Better to error of the side of safety.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest cleaning with something like Autoglym Interior Shampoo followed by Getch C6 which has a nice matt finish, you are then set for the next few months


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Im using a damp mf cloth spritzed with Chemical Guys GreenClean APC at 1:15 dilution, and after that as a protection i use Collinite 855 Vynil and leather wax. It leaves an absolutely matt factory finish, and is very durable too. 

http://www.autogeek.net/collinite-leather---vinyl-855.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym interior Shampoo, flowed by the Turtlewax ****pit spray, comes in matt and gloss, you decide which finish.


----------



## 2157R (Mar 19, 2012)

alfatronics said:


> It says it's a cleaner on the label
> 
> The word "Quik" suggests its quick and easy to use
> The work "cleaner" states it will clean.
> ...


I agree. Very expensive, doesn't clean very well and the label is misleading.  This product is going on my '****list' of detailing products. I'll probably give the rest of the bottle to one of my mates, just to look generous. :speechles

i might also fire off an e-mail to Meguiars. It's on my to-do list of s**t to complain about. :lol: Burger King is also on there (£5.69p for an XL Bacon Double cheeseburger with no bacon). It's healthier to vent than bottle it up.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Autoglym is it vinyl and rubber care?

I have a huge aluminium centre consol I don't want to damage...

Autoglym seem to be the most consistent brand around


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Meguiars hyper dressing. It's water based. And can be diluted for different looks from glossy to satin to Matt finishes. It's non greasy. Can be used for tires too.


----------



## 2157R (Mar 19, 2012)

Autoglym are quite consistent with their products. The only ones i dislike are the tyre dressing spray (i prefer the foaming can version) and the bodywork shampoo (which i find slightly lacking in suds compared with Megs Gold Class) 

is AG fast glass safe to use on dashboards?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Get a bottle of Einszett (1Z) ****pit Premium for the dash, and wipe the console with a IPA solution. If you want to protect the console, use something like Optimum Opti-Seal or Zaino Clear-Seal.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------

